# 1986 z31 vacuum hose behind glove box



## rkbatt (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 1986 300zx and found an unattached 1/8" vacuum hose behind the glove box. The hose comes out of a T where the other 2 hoses go into a brass colored cylinder (servo?). Where should this hose be attached?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## 85-ZEE (Mar 6, 2009)

These vacuum hoses control the auto climate system. The vacuum source goes through the firewall to the vacuum pump/canister/distribution assembly. The T splits it between the solenoids that control the vacuum actuator for the air-recirculation which is under the glove box, and the bank of solenoids that are under the steering wheel that control 5 more actuators. Any leaks anywhere along this will render the controls useless, as the system needs about 20 psi to operate.

Good luck in maintaining this entire system. It took me almost forever, but my auto climate system is finally working perfectly, after changing all the hoses and three of the 6 vacuum actuators, which were leaking. I also had a defective check-valve which keeps the air flowing in one direction.

This might help: Vacuum Lines


----------

